# She's 13 and he's 26.............. How to deal with this? Please help!



## Wowcoolxd (Apr 22, 2013)

This is a continuation of my earlier thread. Click here for the same:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f40/shes-13-and-hes-26-how-can-she-convince-him-432833/

But today she has again sent another mail. Here's an extract of the same.

"I am fed up and irritated with is attitude and today he send me about 17 mails and I finally replied and he said 'I love u' which is &#128532;&#128542;&#128530;&#128561;&#128552;&#128552; and I did not want this to happen he won't find any other friend ...how do I get rid of him...&#128574; He is so not good 
Well thanks for your help.."

So what do you guys have to say about this?
Thanks!


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

This is just, so ****ing wrong I can not even begin to describe it. There isn't enough words in the English language to formulate what I am thinking about it. Basically, she should tell him to **** the **** off.


----------



## duckie (Apr 30, 2012)

that guy is clearly a pedophile. she needs to end all contact with him and should contact the police before he does this with someone else if he hasn't already. :bat

forget about the fact that she doesn't want to hurt his feelings. he is using that angle against her. make her realize the truth before it's to late.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Same tactic as before.

Just block him so she quits getting messages.


----------



## Wowcoolxd (Apr 22, 2013)

Kanova said:


> This is just, so ****ing wrong I can not even begin to describe it. There isn't enough words in the English language to formulate what I am thinking about it. Basically, she should tell him to **** the **** off.


Yes I too feel the same way mate! And I told her to do the same thing i.e., to just stop responding to him regardless of how many mails he might send. And eventually he'll stop mailing then.

Thanks to the other two as well!


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

Wowcoolxd said:


> Yes I too feel the same way mate! And I told her to do the same thing i.e., to just stop responding to him regardless of how many mails he might send. And eventually he'll stop mailing then.
> 
> Thanks to the other two as well!


No she should go to the point of blocking (most emails have this function somehow) this pedophile. Or possibly call the police on harassment.


----------



## Wowcoolxd (Apr 22, 2013)

JAkDy said:


> No she should go to the point of blocking (most emails have this function somehow) this pedophile. Or possibly call the police on harassment.


Hey so can you tell me how to block someone on yahoo mail? And it's not appropriate to call on cops here I guess. Then her parents will get to know about all this and they'll surely over react and thereafter they'll be over protective about her, which hinders her independence!


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Blocckkk himmm


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Wowcoolxd said:


> Hey so can you tell me how to block someone on yahoo mail? And it's not appropriate to call on cops here I guess. Then her parents will get to know about all this and they'll surely over react and thereafter they'll be over protective about her, which hinders her independence!


If there is no offline contact, blocking is a surefire solution guaranteed to solve the issue once and for all. You can have her implement a rudimentary email blocking method by simply ignoring his emails and deleting them on sight (though I know how hard it can be to do so ). An automatic blocking option is probably also available as mentioned by other members below.

Just be careful not to get too involved in this girl's personal life. I know you mean well, but in today's society you are treading on hazy grounds. And, no, it is not appropriate to call the cops _yourself_ and that is likely to get you into _very deep_ trouble (no matter how heroic it may seem) if anything goes wrong. If blocking doesn't work for some reason, she needs to talk to her parents and have _them_ take whatever action is deemed necessary. She's only 13 for god's sake! This isn't an age to be online and talking to a 26 year old on a regular basis!!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Wowcoolxd said:


> Hey so can you tell me how to block someone on yahoo mail? And it's not appropriate to call on cops here I guess. *Then her parents will get to know about all this and they'll surely over react and thereafter they'll be over protective about her, which hinders her independence!*


why does that bother you? :no Her parents should know who she's in contact with, and that means you too.


----------



## Wowcoolxd (Apr 22, 2013)

SilentWitness said:


> why does that bother you? :no Her parents should know who she's in contact with, and that means you too.


Well why shouldn't that bother me? Please try to understand that she's one of my best friends!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Wowcoolxd said:


> Well why shouldn't that bother me? Please try to understand that she's one of my best friends!


Gawd, i hope you're as pure and innocent as you sound.


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

The only thing she can do really is report him, or go to the police.
I was 13 once, and I know what it is like to crave that independence, but to be independent doesn't just mean being allowed to do what you want, it means dealing with the problems and consequences of doing what you want.
While this may not necessarily be her fault, it is a consequence of her actions, and if she is not equipped to deal with it (As few 13 year olds are) then she cannot handle independence. 
If you truly hold as much selfless, platonic love for her as you are attempting to convey then perhaps you need to put what she needs first, instead of what either of you specifically want, and involve a higher authority.

Vigilante justice has also been known to work.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Honestly OP, just tell the girl to block him. I've been in this stuff before, all you need to do is seriously hit the button. I think people are going crazy with this whole police/parents thing.

Why haven't you suggested this already to her?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

You could write an email for her, pretending to be one of her parents or something, threatening him, which she could forward.


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

Why are you not telling her to block him? Its easier and more efficient than ignoring him.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

As everyone else has said many times, just tell her to stop responding and block him. Talking about reporting to the police is unnecessary at this point because she didn't even block him yet and that could probably solve this whole issue in just 2 seconds. 

Have you told her to do that yet? You ask for our opinions and we all gave the same opinion. If she doesn't block him and continues to respond to him, than she might be craving this contact for some reason, and maybe likes the drama and likes complaining to you about it. I hate to assume that, but 13 year olds can be like that, they might not see the true danger here and just enjoy the drama aspect. 

If she still is worrying about his "feelings", just tell her point-blank that this guy is dangerous and probably a pedophile and his whole spiel about "hurting his feelings" is just a manipulation tactic to keep her talking to him. If she doesn't block him after that, then the issue now rests with her wanting to keep this going.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

SilentWitness said:


> Gawd, i hope you're as pure and innocent as you sound.


lmao, I too find it a bit odd that his best friend is a 13 year old girl. I hope his intentions are pure aswell.


----------



## Wowcoolxd (Apr 22, 2013)

SilentWitness said:


> Gawd, i hope you're as pure and innocent as you sound.


WT*???

What do you exactly mean by that?


----------



## Wowcoolxd (Apr 22, 2013)

Monroee said:


> As everyone else has said many times, just tell her to stop responding and block him. Talking about reporting to the police is unnecessary at this point because she didn't even block him yet and that could probably solve this whole issue in just 2 seconds.
> 
> Have you told her to do that yet? You ask for our opinions and we all gave the same opinion. If she doesn't block him and continues to respond to him, than she might be craving this contact for some reason, and maybe likes the drama and likes complaining to you about it. I hate to assume that, but 13 year olds can be like that, they might not see the true danger here and just enjoy the drama aspect.
> 
> If she still is worrying about his "feelings", just tell her point-blank that this guy is dangerous and probably a pedophile and his whole spiel about "hurting his feelings" is just a manipulation tactic to keep her talking to him. If she doesn't block him after that, then the issue now rests with her wanting to keep this going.


Well I already told her to block him. But she understood it as "just ignoring his emails i.e., not responding to him". She don't know that there's a way to block someone on yahoomail. Anyways for the time being she said it's okay and block him if it gets worse, when told her that there is an option to block.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Did you tell her the guy is a pedophile? She's so young she is blind to what is really going on with this guy. She needs to block him. Does she know where the block button is? She better do it now before it gets worse.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Monroee said:


> *this whole spiel about "hurting his feelings" is just a manipulation tactic to keep her talking to him.*


I agree.

OP, please tell your friend this.


----------



## HitGirl (Mar 12, 2013)

Castration works. Or tell her to recommend him the movie Hard Candy. 

But she should seriously just quit caring about his feeling and ignore him. Or better yet, call the cops.

Any guy that would seriously consider sex with a girl that's not even in HS I have no sympathy for. He could be a future killer or something if she just lets it go.


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

HitGirl said:


> Castration works. Or tell her to recommend him the movie Hard Candy.
> 
> But she should seriously just quit caring about his feeling and ignore him. Or better yet, call the cops.
> 
> Any guy that would seriously consider sex with a girl that's not even in HS I have no sympathy for. He could be a future killer or something if she just lets it go.


^This.

Costumed crime fighters tell it best.


----------



## I Punt Puppies (May 6, 2013)

Why did she start talking to him again if she was creeped out by it? She should tell her parents first and for most.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

I call BS on this whole thread.


----------



## Wowcoolxd (Apr 22, 2013)

VanGogh said:


> I call BS on this whole thread.


I call you stupid and insane!


----------



## edhoo (Feb 15, 2011)

Why did this thread need a sequel?


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

Wowcoolxd said:


> Hey so can you tell me how to block someone on yahoo mail? And it's not appropriate to call on cops here I guess. Then her parents will get to know about all this and they'll surely over react and thereafter they'll be over protective about her, which hinders her independence!


Well if she's entering relationships with people double her age when she's 13, it's maybe not the worst thing to have her parents monitor her a little.

Yup you can call the cops, and probably should. What do you mean overreact? She's being chased by a pedophile. How would you react if your daughter was having that done to them?


----------



## I Punt Puppies (May 6, 2013)

VanGogh said:


> I call BS on this whole thread.


Hope you're right...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Wowcoolxd said:


> WT*???
> 
> What do you exactly mean by that?


:sus

You know EXACTLY what they mean.

Your BEST FRIEND is a 13 year old... That doesn't make you sound very innocent. AT ALL. :no

Please, just cut the BS and tell her to block this Paedophile for good. Only contact the police if he then refuses to stop.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

These kill me :haha


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> These kill me :haha


:haha

:rofl

I am alerting Chris Hansen to your activities lol.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

This is a textbook case of child predation. There's a good chance his story about his "sad childhood" isn't even true. Honestly, the police should be called, but that would likely get the OP in trouble too. Anyhow, here's how to block someone on yahoo if you don't know:

http://help.yahoo.com/kb/index?page=content&y=PROD_MAIL_ML&locale=en_CA&id=SLN3228&impressions=true


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


>


Chris Hansen never gets old. Makes me crack up each time. lol.


----------



## Wowcoolxd (Apr 22, 2013)

fanatic203 said:


> http://help.yahoo.com/kb/index?page=content&y=PROD_MAIL_ML&locale=en_CA&id=SLN3228&impressions=true


Thank you!


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

Firstoff, you shouldn't be speaking with a 13 year old girl and beginning a friendship with her. Secondly, I wouldn't be surprised if you end up on "How to Catch A Predator." 

This entire thread disgusts me and the fact that you're coming on SAS to get advice on something like this. You being friends with her isn't that far behind the 26 year old sending her emails. She's a child and I hope you'll be smart and cease contact with her. She should be telling her parents about her potential stalker not another older man from the internet.


----------



## imsorryididnotmean (May 21, 2013)

DR Phil would like to have a word with u


----------



## Wowcoolxd (Apr 22, 2013)

callalilly26 said:


> Firstoff, you shouldn't be speaking with a 13 year old girl and beginning a friendship with her.


I just can't understand what the hell is wrong with you guys. Are you trying to tell me that you never had younger friends (of opposite gender) in your life?


----------



## Wowcoolxd (Apr 22, 2013)

imsorryididnotmean said:


> DR Phil would like to have a word with u


Okay what is that?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Good god. The fact that you can't take this seriously boggles my mind...

You sound like a child predator.


----------



## DiceMan (Mar 26, 2012)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Good god. The fact that you can't take this seriously boggles my mind...
> 
> You sound like a child predator.


C'mon have some faith he already said she was funny, mature, and cute! Course that and some of the other friendly adjectives that have been edited out.  He probably said it with good intent.
If the police got involved and he is as innocent as he says he would have nothing to worry about. How this 13year old girl is finding and talking to these much older men is creepy. Wonder how they all found each other and how many more innocent children these gentlemen are talking to.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey I think that everyone on this earth is an ohm in a parallel circuit. If you get two resistors in parallel that are 26 ohms, the resistance is inverse to the sum of all resistances. So that means that two 26 ohm resistors is 13 ohms.

I think this guy is a scientist, I'm all for it.


----------



## Wowcoolxd (Apr 22, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> You sound like a child predator.


And you sound like a stupid, brainless, idiotic and insane guy!


----------



## Wowcoolxd (Apr 22, 2013)

DiceMan said:


> C'mon have some faith he already said she was funny, mature, and cute! Course that and some of the other friendly adjectives that have been edited out.  He probably said it with good intent.
> If the police got involved and he is as innocent as he says he would have nothing to worry about. How this 13year old girl is finding and talking to these much older men is creepy. Wonder how they all found each other and how many more innocent children these gentlemen are talking to.


Huh! I'm not sure if you're actually supporting me or ....?


----------



## Wowcoolxd (Apr 22, 2013)

Canucklehead said:


> Hey I think that everyone on this earth is an ohm in a parallel circuit. If you get two resistors in parallel that are 26 ohms, the resistance is inverse to the sum of all resistances. So that means that two 26 ohm resistors is 13 ohms.
> 
> I think this guy is a scientist, I'm all for it.


I hope atleast you're able to understand what you're saying


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

She SHOULD be telling her parents about this not another unknown older male from the internet. There's a screw loose in your head by saying that this 13 year old is one of your best friends.

Don't you have friends in your age bracket? Or do you look for tweens and teenage girls to befriend? That's creepy.



Wowcoolxd said:


> I just can't understand what the hell is wrong with you guys. Are you trying to tell me that you never had younger friends (of opposite gender) in your life?


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

callalilly26 said:


> She SHOULD be telling her parents about this not another unknown older male from the internet. There's a screw loose in your head by saying that this 13 year old is one of your best friends.
> 
> Don't you have friends in your age bracket? Or do you look for tweens and teenage girls to befriend? That's creepy.


I agree. So what do you think of a 150+ year age difference, Sook?


----------



## Alwaysanxiousgirl (Aug 29, 2012)

This is so odd because my boyfriend of three years cheated on me four months ago with my 14 year old godsister. He's 28. They "only" kissed, but still. 

Very coincidental thread...


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

Since I'm not a minor I think this 150+ age difference is okay especially when the vampires I date don't age physically haha

I love that Sookie! I'm excited for season 6!



Borophyll said:


> I agree. So what do you think of a 150+ year age difference, Sook?


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow, I'm so sorry this happened to you. That grosses me out that your 28 year old boyfriend did that. I hope he's your ex now.



Alwaysanxiousgirl said:


> This is so odd because my boyfriend of three years cheated on me four months ago with my 14 year old godsister. He's 28. They "only" kissed, but still.
> 
> Very coincidental thread...


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Alwaysanxiousgirl said:


> *This is so odd because my boyfriend of three years cheated on me four months ago with my 14 year old godsister. He's 28.* They "only" kissed, but still.
> 
> Very coincidental thread...


:um
WTF?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Alwaysanxiousgirl said:


> This is so odd because my boyfriend of three years cheated on me four months ago with my 14 year old godsister. He's 28. They "only" kissed, but still.
> 
> Very coincidental thread...


Wow. Sorry to hear that. Did you report him?


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

Good question! I hope she did.



Charmander said:


> Wow. Sorry to hear that. Did you report him?


----------



## Wowcoolxd (Apr 22, 2013)

Alwaysanxiousgirl said:


> This is so odd because my boyfriend of three years cheated on me four months ago with my 14 year old godsister. He's 28. They "only" kissed, but still.


They only kissed. Then still what's the problem. Please don't ruin your relationship with such stupid kind of thinking!


----------



## DiceMan (Mar 26, 2012)

Wowcoolxd said:


> They only kissed. Then still what's the problem. Please don't ruin your relationship with such stupid kind of thinking!


ROFL, some people here already think your a pedo some of your comments are not helping your case.


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh my god, you're insane. You absolutely disgust me. A 28 year old man kissed a teenage girl and cheated on his girlfriend. Not only is a cheater but a pedophile.

You should be reported for talking to the minor you started this thread about. This entire thread being posted in the relationship section screams that you're a predator. I'm absolutely sickened by this and if I could report you for it, I would.



Wowcoolxd said:


> They only kissed. Then still what's the problem. Please don't ruin your relationship with such stupid kind of thinking!


----------



## Wowcoolxd (Apr 22, 2013)

Okay I've finally come to the conclusion that there's something wrong with you guys. Damn you people are just over reacting for everything! I just can't understand what the heck is going on here?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Alwaysanxiousgirl said:


> This is so odd because my boyfriend of three years cheated on me four months ago with my 14 year old godsister. He's 28. They "only" kissed, but still.
> 
> Very coincidental thread...


What are the chances of meeting your pedophile cheating ex on this forum? You should try the lotto.


----------

